# Audio recording with REW through calibrated microphone?



## oluv (Jul 16, 2014)

Is there any way to record short audio files with REW?

I am especially interested in this feature, because I don't know which other recording-software would support calibration files for the used microphones.

I currently have a UMIK-1 and would like to use this to record short audio clips (up to 3 minutes maybe), but with the premise that the calibration file is used too. I want a recording as flat as possible without having to spend a fortune.

Any idea how to achive this?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 3ll3d00d (Jun 6, 2006)

oluv said:


> Is there any way to record short audio files with REW?
> 
> I am especially interested in this feature, because I don't know which other recording-software would support calibration files for the used microphones.
> 
> ...


you can use speclab for this if you create a cal file filter (instructions on creating the filter in http://data-bass.ipbhost.com/index.php?/topic/290-using-speclab-for-measuring-in-room/)


----------



## oluv (Jul 16, 2014)

thanks a lot for your help, i will try to go through the filter-creation.
a pity audio recording cannot be also done directly within REW.


----------

